# Bump on scales



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

I have just noticed a big bump on one of my preg Mollies. She did not have this befor. Its not the same colour as the rest of her. Shes acting fine and eating the same as befor. What could this be?

Ill try and get pics tomorow.


----------

